# Happy Thanksgiving



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In the midst of all crud we all deal with daily and in pursuit of our desired level of preparedness...
I want to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving day.
Everything above nothing is a gift. 

Many of us have seen the best and the worst of humanity. I hope tomorrow you can celebrate and be thankful for the best.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish you and all my other friends on PF a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To everyone on the forum, I wish you all a healthy and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I would ask Lord, that you watch over and protect those of us that are attempting to be prepared for what ever may come. Watch over and guide our families and friends and give them shelter from the evils in this world. These things I ask in the name of Christ our savior. Amen.

Happy Thanksgiving to all here.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Why thank you folks! May you sit looking around at your table beaming with love and thanks as well. 
May G-d bless abundantly and grant us prosperity as we all quietly give thanks for those things within that edify, strengthen and uplift us on our path.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deep fried peanut oil turkey YUM! Don't get in my way Im armed with a fork and knife! 

Please people ....... Sit down before the turkey coma sets in. We wouldn't want anyone to fall and get hurt:-D


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am thankful to the Lord for blessing me with a wonderful family, great friends and a happy life. Happy Thanksgiving to all on this forum! Get ready to pig out!

A little Thanksgiving humor:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a happy and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm a hugger so...... Happy Thanksgiving All! {{hug!}}


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

May one and all have a blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends at PF.have a safe and happy holiday.for all those of you who are traveling,stay safe & warm. 

Dont ya eat too much and pass out now!.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On my menu was Turkey breast mashed potatoes corn and gravy. Completely forgot the cranberry sauce. (But who likes that anyway) for dessert it was banana cream pie (that I started on last night) pecan rolls on the side.

Have a merry thanksgiving. (We are expecting a foot of snow by the end of today)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Have a very happy Thanksgiving all my new found prepper friends. Enjoy the holiday and be safe.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

May we give thanks to our Creator for all the gifts in our lives.
God Bless and keep you one and all. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy ThanksGiving!

Always be grateful, even for the bad stuff, even for the stuff you don't have or want 

peace...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving to one and all.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. God bless you all.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving friends!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> In the midst of all crud we all deal with daily and in pursuit of our desired level of preparedness...
> I want to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving day.
> Everything above nothing is a gift.
> 
> Many of us have seen the best and the worst of humanity. I hope tomorrow you can celebrate and be thankful for the best.


Thanks Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

May the LORD provide your needs this coming year.
Thank You LORD for providing every need I do not deserve.

Psalm 107:1 O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.
1 Thessalonians 5:18 In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> I would ask Lord, that you watch over and protect those of us that are attempting to be prepared for what ever may come. Watch over and guide our families and friends and give them shelter from the evils in this world. These things I ask in the name of Christ our savior. Amen.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all here.


Ditto!! Thanks, Great post!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Have a GREAT and HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving People

One suggestion; Keep a notebook somewhere and when your inlaws say something stupid, don't argue, excuse yourself and go write it down in the notebook. Read it next October to your spouse and then ask her if she wants get out of town for Thanksgiving instead of slaving over the stove and then having to hear the relatives say stupid things.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving People
> 
> One suggestion; Keep a notebook somewhere and when your inlaws say something stupid, don't argue, excuse yourself and go write it down in the notebook. Read it next October to your spouse and then ask her if she wants get out of town for Thanksgiving instead of slaving over the stove and then having to hear the relatives say stupid things.


I imagine Slippy excusing himself, going into the next room and downing a shot and then writing the comment down.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all members of our forum family.

Please remember today those who can not be with family, especially those whose absence is caused by standing guard over our great nation. As police, firefighter, or military.
Whether they are patrolling the seas, skies, or at land bases around the world. 

If you would, please, sometime during your meal, silently remember those at the tip of the spear - the riflemen of the Infantry. May they get a hot meal and a day of peace.

Thank you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all.

As for in-laws saying stupid stuff, I find that accidentally spilling hot gravy on their junk generally does the trick.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all. Have fun be safe on bad roads etc. Enjoy


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy day to everyone, like RPD said, take a minute and think about our brave men and women out there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have much to be grateful for. For my boys Anthony and Bradley. for the girls they brought me, Aubry and Charlyna. for mittens not biting me for about a month and my job. My friends, My family. I am so grateful for your love and mercy. I am grateful for your friendship and encouragement. I am grateful for The Bradley's friends, for Anthony's friends. They make their lives full. I am just so grateful for so many things. Thank you for being in my life. thank you. thank you God. My cup runneth over.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Joyous Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Enjoy the blessing we have.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Happy delayed Thanksgiving from around the world!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Even people who are obviously deluded or ones I'd rather not talk to.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Deep fried peanut oil turkey YUM! Don't get in my way Im armed with a fork and knife!
> 
> Please people ....... Sit down before the turkey coma sets in. We wouldn't want anyone to fall and get hurt:-D


There it is. Quite tasty. My son in law does a great job.


----------

